# MECCA | Holy Mosque Expansion & Reconstruction | U/C



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy Mosque
Expansion & Reconstruction

Threads from the Saudi Arabian Forums:
MECCA l U/C l Mataf Expansion
 MECCA l U/C l Holy Mosque Expansion









Photo Source


















​
Construction Updates:



Roukaya19 said:


> 18 July 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mecca moon said:


> https://twitter.com/reasahalharmain/status/490267316236476416


----------



## Makkawi.Pk (Aug 15, 2010)

There is no need for this thread.


----------



## sergionni (Sep 2, 2004)

turbo islam.


----------



## oli83 (Oct 15, 2007)

A thread in this section would be easier to find for new forumers, I guess many forumers haven't found the thread in the Saudi Arabian section (which is a shame). However, since that thread is mainly in English, it would not make sense to use two parallel threads in my opinion.

Is it possible that the same thread appears in both subsections of the forum, so that it is found by more forumers?


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ activity of non-saudi forumers in the saudi forums decreased a lot. so i thought posting this here will remind people to visit our threads.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

This architecture is absolutely beautiful!!! Amazing!


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

GulfArabia said:


> Shot by Lido Photography, it sure looks different lit up from the back.





lamine_aa said:


>





Roukaya19 said:


> Nice ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are welcomed to comment and view Mecca's forums in the saudi Section 
MECCAH PROJECTS


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

FM 2258 said:


> This architecture is absolutely beautiful!!! Amazing!


Not to mention wasteful; they are practically destroying thousands of years of architectural history that surrounds the holy mosque.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there any picture list about the stuff that had been demolished for this ... uhm ... megalomania?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Creepy project. It's a totalitarian fantasy come to life. But hey, if it brings them money...


----------



## Kirov88 (Jan 12, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Creepy project. It's a totalitarian fantasy come to life. But hey, if it brings them money...


It's Disneyland :lol:


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Holy moly, that's big!

Forgive for what may be a naive question, but why didn't they design it so the "steps" in the outer rings would be high enough for people to see the Kaaba?


----------



## Kirov88 (Jan 12, 2013)

SMCYB said:


> Holy moly, that's big!
> 
> Forgive for what may be a naive question, but why didn't they design it so the "steps" in the outer rings would be high enough for people to see the Kaaba?


You only have to walk around it.


----------



## SaberRider (Jul 29, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Not to mention wasteful; they are practically destroying thousands of years of architectural history that surrounds the holy mosque.


Well said. They have destroyed the city and the history of Mecca. They have knock down the historicaly important castle to build that ugly skyscraper. Sorry to say but this city now looks like Disneyland...


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Kirov88 said:


> You only have to walk around it.


In the Catholic church you have a cross with a dead Jesus right there in front of you. You're not praying to the cross, but it's there for you to see. I realize Muslims aren't praying to a rock, but why not make it so the people praying can see the black box holding it?


----------



## blacktrojan3921 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gordion said:


> Well said. They have destroyed the city and the history of Mecca. They have knock down the historicaly important castle to build that ugly skyscraper. Sorry to say but this city now looks like Disneyland...


In all honesty though; they would have likely destroyed the castle even if they weren't going to build anything on top of it, after all they practice Wahhabism.


----------



## AboMalik (Jul 15, 2014)

Makkah still retains much of its character as a spiritual and historical hub for Muslims from all over the world. The landscape of the city is very challenging in terms of expansion and development because it is defined by narrow valleys surrounded by rocky mountains from all sides. The city is visited by much more than 10 million people every year with continuous pressure from their countries to increase the allocated number for each nation. This city receives more than 3.5 million people for only 15 days during the pilgrimage (Hajj) season. Therefore, there is a huge demand to continuously develop the city to meet the demands and standards of its visitors who expect to live in good lifestyle. There are some good example of preservation and restoration of the most important architecture such as the Ottoman Porticoes. 



Roukaya19 said:


> Muzdalifah turns into
> a gallery of Ottoman-era artifacts
> 
> The Abbasid-Ottoman era portico of the Grand Mosque will be restored
> ...


----------



## AboMalik (Jul 15, 2014)

In addition, many of the old artifacts and important historical monuments related to the history of Makkah and the Holy Mosque are stored and preserved in the Makkah Museum.




Roukaya19 said:


> معرض عمارة الحرمين الشريفين
> 
> _Makkah Museum_
> 
> ...


----------



## AboMalik (Jul 15, 2014)

From the Saudi Forum... more restoration.



Roukaya19 said:


> Mataf expansion back to work
> 
> After Umrah season ends the first phase of work and
> the second project of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques,
> ...


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kirov88 said:


> The subcontractor and many Dutch news media.
> 
> http://www.rush-service.nl/home/29-nl/nieuws/119-slopers-bekeerd-tot-moslim-voor-klus-in-mekka
> 
> Edit: It were eleven, they already had one islamic employee.



didn't understand


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys please stick to the topic, which is the structure, not the religion.. we don't want this locked. also some respect please there are a lot of muslims here.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

The Mall of Arabia looks holier....


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## bashirsani (Jan 21, 2014)

GulfArabia said:


> Guys please stick to the topic, which is the structure, not the religion.. we don't want this locked. also some respect please there are a lot of muslims here.


Thanks bro. I had found some of the posts quite out of place. I personally found one or two posts offensive. I thought its about 'constructive criticism'. Nothing is ever perfect. Let's keep it real! We are one family, the SSC family which includes people of different faiths. The comment on Abraj al Bait is OK, I found it very distracting and out of place in a spiritual environment. A gargantuan waste of space and resources!


----------



## bashirsani (Jan 21, 2014)

AboMalik said:


> From the Saudi Forum... more restoration.


Thanks a million AboMalik for this clarification. I hope this puts some sense in some contributors' minds as to what this is all about. We may not all agree on some of the actions taken by the Saudi authorities. But honestly, how do you expand in Makkah? We would like to have alternatives rather than negatives!


----------



## Shahid (Jan 10, 2005)

Mashallah.

I enjoy the atmosphere at Mecca Mosque more than Al-Masjid al-Nabawi.

At Mecca Mosque, you can pray at many difference places... at the top floor (roof), balcony, second floor and next to kaaba, etc.... Very enjoyable spiritual experience!

At Al-Masjid al-Nabawi, there is nothing like that... it just like 1 big hall hno:


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

xanterra said:


> The Mall of Arabia looks holier....


While Mecca is a site of great historical religious significance, it cannot be preserved in the familiar sense, as its history has not ended. You might not appreciate what it looks like – but it matches the tastes and requirements of the present, as every place of pilgrimage has done in its heyday.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't like the idea of destroying houses of wives of Hazrat Muhammad (SAWW) and his companions of Hazrat Muhammad (SAWW) for this project.


----------



## Mxn99 (Feb 21, 2014)

On 8 Shawwal 1344 AH (April 21, 1925), the Wahhabis, with the help of Abdul Aziz al-Saud, who was the founder of the Saudi dynasty, dared to attack and demolish one of the holiest Islamic sites in the world, the sacred shrines of Imam Hasan al-Mujtaba (AS), Imam Zaynul Abidin (AS), Imam Muhammad al-Baqir (AS), and Imam Ja'far as-Sadiq (AS).

In the same year the Saudi government demolished other mausoleums, like the mausoleums and shrines of the Holy Prophet Muhammad's (SAW) mother, Wives of the Prophet (Ummahat ul Mumineen), grandfather, and other ancestors.

They also managed to erase the signs of all the historical Islamic sites and monuments and demolished the graves of more than 200 famous companions of Holy Prophet Muhammad (SAW).










Drawing of Kaaba as it looked in 1911, just a tad bit over a century.


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

Saudi forums:



makkah clock tower said:


> Pics By me ( Mohammed Idrees )
> 
> Last Night ( 10 AUG 2014 )


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*Guys* this thread has gone SUPERTALL !

*>>* MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets | 420m x 2 | 1377ft x 2 | U/C *<<*​


----------



## skymad (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

*SUPERTALL FORUM :* MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets | 420m x 2 | 1378ft x 2 | U/C



Roukaya19 said:


> *We need to know if this model is approved or not
> Maybe it is just a proposal for minarets ... and not approved*
> 
> *New model*
> ...


----------



## The Karma (Oct 16, 2013)

GulfArabia said:


> You guys are welcomed to comment and view Mecca's forums in the saudi Section
> MECCAH PROJECTS


...Subhanallah..God's house and the surrounding buildings are glorified very beautiful...hopefully be able to visit the site of Ibrahim ( Abraham ) is the Father of all prophets and servents of Allah God's glory to this special place...Amiin.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Excuse me but it looks like a Mall and the wannabe "Islamic Touch"in it is closer to historised Indonesian Mosque kitsch than anything else...I can't see God's House in those pics!

this is a disgrace to any Religion!!! nothing holy visible!

over the years Mecca-Medinah did became kind of a mint for the Saudi regime - that is the only reason for them to see it as a holy site, *money is holy*! And this is the VISUALITION OF THEIR MIND.


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

xanterra said:


> Excuse me but it looks like a Mall and the wannabe "Islamic Touch"in it is closer to historised Indonesian Mosque kitsch than anything else...I can't see God's House in those pics!
> 
> this is a disgrace to any Religion!!! nothing holy visible!
> 
> over the years Mecca-Medinah did became kind of a mint for the Saudi regime - that is the only reason for them to see it as a holy site, *money is holy*! And this is the VISUALITION OF THEIR MIND.


malls and mosques in 2014 both use high quality marble floors.... :lol: its the year 2014 grow up. and yes there is a mall next to this because 4 million pilgrims need to eat. u'll find all kinds of food even american food.. note that there are american muslims too.... stop bitching about it.

" While Mecca is a site of great historical religious significance,
it cannot be preserved in the familiar sense, as its history has not ended.
You might not appreciate what it looks like – but it matches the tastes and requirements of the present,
as every place of pilgrimage has done in its heyday."

welcome to the 21st century


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Megalomania...
but so are many churches and etc. That's why I prefer small temples where prayer will take place at simple environments. Franciscans use these simple environments, especially the Capuchins. And you should check out the Ecumenic Community of Taizé where people share while they're there.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

Lets open a food court under St.Peters square!!! Cause of the needs you know


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

The Earth is my church...


----------

